# Aqua Clear HOB filters



## Hangs (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tall with a aqueon 20 power filter, had it for about a month and its been working fine and nice and quiet. I want to get an aqua clear 110 ( yeah its overkill but im gonna upgrade my tank eventually) I've read the reviews for them on this site and they are so mixed. Alot of people saying the the new 110 plastic sucks, impeller sucks and stuff like that. So I dont know what to believe. Anyone have personal experience with the new ones? And or advice on any other HOB's


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

The only problem I have with aquaclear is that they don,t start back up after being shut off until you reprime them by filling them back up with water so If your power goes out when you are not home they will just keep trying to run and possibly burn out and the plastic is very brittle. They also stick out around 4" from the back of the tank so you can't put your tank as tight to the wall as you can with most other filters.

They do have a lot of room for media for HOB filters though I have a few tetra whisper 60's on my 20Long's and they do a great job plus they start right up without the hassle of filling them with water after each water change I also put as many bioballs as I can behind the filter bags.

I am not a huge aqua clear fan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I love my AC 110s... I have used them exclusively for my HOB needs for years... I have over half a dozen of them in use currently...

The plastic is a bit more ridig, meaning it doesn't have much flex to it. If they are full of water do not pick them up by the top/side with one hand. I broke one during cleanign doing this. But I've also droped and banged them around quite a bit without breaking them...

They do cost a bit more than the competition, but they also out perform the competition...

The media they come with when purchased can be used for years (except the carbon, which isn't necessary to use) without ever needing to be replaced. So while I pay more for an AC110 at the point of purchase, I spend far less on one after 5 years of use.

Like any HOB, we need to do our best at keeping sand out of them. Although I use sand in all of my tanks and probably all of my AC110s have been stopped by sand clogging the impellor at one time or another. Thoroughly removing all of the sand isn't that hard and after being done the filter runs like new...



Bweb said:


> The only problem I have with aquaclear is that they don,t start back up after being shut off until you reprime them by filling them back up with water so If your power goes out when you are not home they will just keep trying to run and possibly burn out and the plastic is very brittle. They also stick out around 4" from the back of the tank so you can't put your tank as tight to the wall as you can with most other filters.


When the filter is turned off, the intake acts as a siphon between the HOB box and the tank.

When I turn my AC110s off... then turn them back on... they start right up without a problem...

When I turn my AC110s off... the do a water change... the water level in the HOB drops eventually breaking the siphon. When this happens I do have to refill the HOB box before turning it baqck on...

So if the power were to go out... then come back on... they restart without a problem...

But when I do tank maintenance, I have to make sure I refill them before turning them on. But when I forget (and I do sometimes) they make an abnormal (yet harmless) noise reminding me to refill them.

I love my AC 110s.......


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What type of fish and how many are you keeping?

AC's are great for mechanical filtration, and I love them when used for this purpose. In larger tanks with larger fish that create more waste, I use one of these and an Emperor. If it's a smaller tank with nitrate sensitive fish, I go all penguin/emperors though.

So for me, it really depends on the fish load and what they produce. I never had any physical issues with them.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I like them and have little problem with them.
Easy to use, easy to clean.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, I've also had great experiences with my ACs. I have an AC20, an AC50, two AC70s, and two AC110s. The AC70s are new, so my experience doesn't count them yet.

I've never had any issues at all with the plastic or the impellers. Also, like dwarfpike said, if the water level doesn't go below the intake, I don't have to refill the filter before turning it on again. It always starts right up. I've had the AC50 and AC20 for exactly a year now, and I haven't changed the media yet. I always just rinse it out in tank water and its as good as new!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

For HOB filters I like the AquaClears best. They are simple and easy to clean and versatile as to what media to use. I've used ACs for years. I just use 2 sponges in mine.


----------



## pat.messer (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been using Aqua clears for many years, back when they were still know by 100 150, 200, 300 and 500. I like these filters very much, the only time I use a different filter is if I am dealing with fish that don't like a lot of current and then I use the whisper filters and I still have some of those by there old Junior, 1,2, and 3 names. So both brands are good and will last a long time.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Im a recent convert from running canisters, I know run an AC110 on a 65g, and currently have a second one on the way for it too.


----------



## Hangs (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, my confidence in AC is rising. But I would like to hear from any AC haters out there. Why do you hate them if they are so good?!


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

When I bought my AC30 few months ago I was not impressed, it was loud, wouldn't start back up and felt flimsy...I am a partial convert now though, its running perfectly.

Although, I have bought an Eheim HOB recently and must say that these filters are impressive from the get go. Built with eheim quality, start back up without priming and even though they use cartridges you can still fill them up with biomax or sponges like an AC (I'm using Brilo pads cut to fit). Give them a look....


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have had an AC50 for 4 years, an AC110 for more than 2 and an AC70 for less than 1 year. I like them very much. The AC50 sometimes won't restart without a push. Not that often though. The AC70 I always have to resart it after a water change. My AC110 no problems, works great.
I run my AC110 and AC70 both on my 150 gallon SA/CA tank. I am going to put the AC70 on my 33 gallon breeding tank and replace it with another AC110.

By the way Hangs an AC110 will look HUGE on a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Hangs said:


> Thanks guys, my confidence in AC is rising. But I would like to hear from any AC haters out there. Why do you hate them if they are so good?!


I wouldn't call myself a hater, but I just bought 2 AC110's new off of ebay and am having problems with them. Its the impellers. Another user on this forum bought 2 as well from the same ebay vendor with the same problem. Good news is that Hagen customer service has been very helpful and cooperative and are sending me new impellers all they ask is to show them your receipt from purchase.

I'm not saying I don't like them - I'm sure once they're working properly I'll think they're great. I'm just saying be careful where you get them. If you get them from a real store, you'll probably pay more but you'll get to take them back/exchange them if there is a problem. If you get them online, you will probably have to deal with Hagen customer service and warranty. Save your receipts.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

What I also like is that you can get replacement parts for the majority of models instead of throwing the whole thing out because of one broken part.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Pretty hard to beat an AC with 2 sponges and the ceramic rings for bio filtration. The sponges last for years (I have some that are 10+ years old.)


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an AC110 and an AC mini, now it's known as a AC20 I believe. Have both running on in my 55 gallon tank, and I couldn't be happier. The 110 definitely moves a lot of water and creates some current, so I put the AC mini at the other end of the tank to pick up some debris that gets kicked up from the 110's current. For a 20g the 110 is absolute over kill, I don't even think your fish will be able to swim anywhere near that thing unless you have it turned way down which defeats the purpose, not only that it may even be about the same width as the tank lol. I would recommend the AC's to anyone, low maintenance and mine have done a great job keeping my water crystal clear. The AC110 starts itself right back up, the AC mini needs some help.


----------



## thunderridge127 (Sep 12, 2009)

Aquaclear 110 is the best HOB filter made . They need to have extra water added to prime them after maintenance, because they hold a gallon of water in their plastic case. They are a very quiet & powerful filter made of quality components. :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I swear by the Aqua-clear. But the crazy thing is most of mine restart on there own. Check and make sure the intake tube is properly seated. I do have a couple that I have to add water.


----------

